# New to snow boarding and wanting to buy a board.



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Take a compass and learn how to read a topo.........


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

156-158 buy used.

50/50 you need a wide board. If you want to lay trenches in the carves get a wide.

Do a little research and avoid a park noodle(soft) or a freeride plank(stiff).

IMO you want medium stiffness.

Unless you are a skateboarder with plans to ride 100% park go ahead and get a noodle.

If you get enough into considering camber profiles, I would put camber, camber rocker camber (crc) and flat camber as your priorities over Rocker Camber Rocker or pure Rocker. 

This is because the first options will let you learn to ride your board dynamically and use the edges and flex in a way conducive to learning basic techniques. The latter options are fine and perhaps easier to learn, but they will make you learn shit technique that will hinder you later as you seek to ride radical terrain and have a board you can put through its paces (these latter profiles are ok for park use, and tend to steer from the center requiring very little basic technique). Even if you are a pure park rider I think you get better pop and control from teh first set of profiles I mentioned.

After you buy it focus on you, destroying that board and getting your next one.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Take a compass and learn how to read a topo.........


WTF does that mean?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> WTF does that mean?


Its because of his username :laughat2:

Aren't you supposed to be on a mountain somewhere?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Lostbackpacker3 said:


> I'm wanting to buy a board. I'm 5'10" and 165 lbs and where size 11.5us boots. From what I can tell I need a 152-158cm board. I'm thinking I want a freestyle board. I've only boarded a few times but i like it and there aren't very good rentals around here. I'm wanting to spend around $200-250. Any opinions or feedback would be great.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Lost,

STOKED that you are getting your first board! There are lots of great options available. Getting the right size for your specs is king. Is 11.5 your shoe size or snowboard boot size? What is your barefoot (no socks) length measurement?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> Its because of his username :laughat2:
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be on a mountain somewhere?


???
You'll have to explain the joke. I don't get it.
I don't understand his post in relation to the original post.
Am I the one supposed to be on a mountain somewhere or taco Tuesday?
:|


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

His username, Lost backpacker

Compass, learn to read a map.


TT


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

And he asked for "any opinions or feedback."

I thought it was funny!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome to SF and to snowboarding


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

timmytard said:


> His username, Lost backpacker
> 
> Compass, learn to read a map.
> 
> ...


Ah!
Thanks TT.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> ???
> You'll have to explain the joke. I don't get it.
> I don't understand his post in relation to the original post.
> Am I the one supposed to be on a mountain somewhere or taco Tuesday?
> :|


Yes YOU are supposed to be on a course this week no? Aren't you flying out west?:dunno: I remembered because I am jealous!!!!!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> Yes YOU are supposed to be on a course this week no? Aren't you flying out west?:dunno: I remembered because I am jealous!!!!!!


Holy crap you have a terrific memory!
Yes, I fly out to Lake Louise on Thursday for the CASI Level 3 course and exams. 7 days of focused learning and riding over an eight day period.

And geez, I entirely missed Taco's joke in this thread.:frown:
I hope my mind is clearer when I'm on course!

(I bet the OP is wondering what any of this has to do with his original post.:laugh2


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> Holy crap you have a terrific memory!
> Yes, I fly out to Lake Louise on Thursday for the CASI Level 3 course and exams. 7 days of focused learning and riding over an eight day period.
> 
> And geez, I entirely missed Taco's joke in this thread.:frown:
> ...


Well it's only because I am super jealous AND you just got back from another trip! So yeah you are living large!!!!!!! Enjoy it and take lots of pics. And if you don't pass don't sweat it!!!! Just enjoy every minute!!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

